# TT 225 Newbie



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all, Just picked up my TT 225 last week. Still getting to know it after having Mk2 Golf GTIs and Corrado Vr6's for the last few years. Usual spec with blue leather and cd changer but no Bose 

Car came with a few mods:

Votex rear spoiler (factory option - is this removable?)
18" RS4 wheels (factory option?)
Tinted windows (any tips on removing these?)
V6 rear valance (may sell this on as I have the original too)
K&N Induction kit (this will be for sale when i get a standard airbox)
Tinted rear indicators

Some kind soul keyed it 10 mins after I bought it 

Has anyone tapped into the CD changer wire to split off the line input and installed a switch so I can hook up my iPod?

Pic from the advert - will have some better pics soon:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  Yes there are some very nasty B£$%&*:S out there hope they get theres one day 
Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers guys 

Got a list of foibles I'm working through to get the car all working properly and as intended


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

